

Usage of Linux distros on web servers: Debian-based +7.4%, Red Hat-based -6.0% - MarionG
http://w3techs.com/technologies/history_details/os-linux

======
jhull
Any idea why Redhat/Fedora are on a 3 year decline? Seems like Ubuntu is
taking their market share (looking at yearly graph)

